# Collection of Animal Crossing Wii Texture Maps



## Andi-Infinity (Jul 16, 2013)

I've taken time to extract and put together a large collection of Animal Crossing Wii textures just for you to download and use!

*Click here to download the texture pack!*

I don't think anyone has uploaded a collection of these before, so I figured I should. 

*Uses: *

This pack can be used for anything visual. Maybe you're making a banner, and you want to use official Animal Crossing textures in the banner! Or maybe you wanted to recreate your favorite home flooring as patterns, and lay them outside!

Since making patterns has become more popular in Animal Crossing New Leaf (with the swatch-swaping feature, making it easier to recreate images), this texture set may be very useful to those of you who want to stick with Animal Crossing-themed patterns.

For pattern-creation, I recommend looking at the textures for carpet, paintings, gyroids, or player-faces!


*ASSEMBLY REQUIRED!* --You might find that the images are all chopped up, turned around, and they might look pretty weird. That's because they're textures, designed to lay over a 3D object. They are broken down to limit the file sizes.


*Note:* 

Many textures are still missing. This is because I couldn't find them in the data partition on the disk, or the textures couldn't be extracted. That may change. If it does, I will keep you posted.

--If any files in the pack are missing a file extension and can not be read as .PNG, edit the file name and change the file extension to ".PNG" by typing it after the file name. Some textures were exported without a file extension. Thankfully, that can easily be fixed.


*What the texture pack has:*


Bugs
Outside Objects (Weeds, trees, beehive, bell, etc.)
Fish
TV Programs
Carpet
Wallpaper
Accessories
Hats
Shirts
Fossils
Gyroids
Miscellaneous furniture (many full sets missing--will try to add them later)
Paintings
Player face textures
Miscellaneous textures


*
What will later be added:* Villager textures and missing object textures.

Thanks for stopping by! I hope you can make the most of this texture pack.


----------

